# Define: walking surface



## kyhowey (Oct 25, 2013)

I see the term used in a few places but can't find a definition for a "walking surface".  I'm really looking at 308.4.3 Safety Glazing.  I have a window that meets 3 out of 4 conditions and the 4th depends on how a walking surface is defined.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 25, 2013)

I just fall back on;

Is there a reasonable expectation that it could be used as a walking surface?

What is your specific location?


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 25, 2013)

I do not have a technical answer or source. I consider it any surface normally used for walking including a floor, a stair, a landing, a deck, a porch, a walk, grade, and include grade level flowerbeds etc.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 25, 2013)

Basically walking surface is found in Means of Egress; as wells as accessible routes and ramps as applicable.

R308.4.3 Glazing in windows.

Glazing in an individual fixed or operable panel that meets all of the following conditions shall be considered a hazardous location:

1. The exposed area of an individual pane is larger than 9 square feet (0.836 m2);

2. The bottom edge of the glazing is less than 18 inches (457 mm) above the floor;

3. The top edge of the glazing is more than 36 inches (914 mm) above the floor; and

4. One or more walking surfaces are within 36 inches (914 mm), measured horizontally and in a straight line, of the glazing.

*Exceptions: *

1. Decorative glazing.

2. When a horizontal rail is installed on the accessible side(s) of the glazing 34 to 38 inches (864 to 965 mm) above the walking surface. The rail shall be capable of withstanding a horizontal load of 50 pounds per linear foot (730 N/m) without contacting the glass and be a minimum of 11/2 inches (38 mm) in cross sectional height.

3. Outboard panes in insulating glass units and other multiple glazed panels when the bottom edge of the glass is 25 feet (7620 mm) or more above _grade_, a roof, walking surfaces or other horizontal [within 45 degrees (0.79 rad) of horizontal] surface adjacent to the glass exterior.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2013)

I got this from my good friend Merriam Webster. 

*walking*

_adjective_ 

: suitable for walking

: capable of being easily walked  

A walking surface is a surface that is constructed for the purpose of walking on.  Uncle Bob


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2013)

uncle bob said:
			
		

> ....Merriam Webster.


Most people nowdays dont know of her


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 25, 2013)

So if it's in a water closet, a sitting room, storage room, etc., it's open to interpretation.

E7–06/07 

1002.1 (IFC * 1002.1) *

*Proponent: Thomas B. Zuzik, Jr., Artistic Railings, Inc., representing himself *

*Add new definition as follows: *

*1002.1 Definitions. The following words and terms shall, for the purposes of this chapter and as used elsewhere in *

*this code, have the meanings shown herein. *

*WALKING SURFACE. A walking surface is the area most commonly used for walking and common travel. Interior *

*walking surface are floors and stairs and are fabricated from common products such as wood, carpet, tile and *

*concrete. Exterior walking surfaces are paths, stairs and driveways leading to and from the building unit of common *

*travel and are fabricated from common products such as wood, pavers, asphalt, concrete, tile, wood chips and gravel. *

*Grass like vegetation and landscape planting bed areas are not considered a walking surface. *

*Reason: The purpose of the code change is to define the words “walking surface” when used one after the other in conjunction. The current code *

*uses the term walking surface repeatedly in chapter 10 but does not define it in any manner thus leaving it open to wide interpretation. By defining *

*the term we establish a clearer area of enforcement. *

*Cost Impact: The code change proposal will not increase the cost of construction. *


----------



## KZQuixote (Oct 25, 2013)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> I do not have a technical answer or source. I consider it any surface normally used for walking including a floor, a stair, a landing, a deck, a porch, a walk, grade, and include grade level flowerbeds etc.


Hi JobSaver,

I have never heard a flower bed  or lawn to be considered a walking surface for purposes of Section R-308.

Bill


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2013)

Francis,  Please read carefully your reference; 

"1002.1 Definitions. The following words and terms shall, *for the purposes of this chapter and as used elsewhere in **this code, have the meanings shown herein.*"  This only refers to this chapter and only to the fire code.  These fire guys consider anything you can walk on a walking suface.  Different purpose and different meaning.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 26, 2013)

UB; understood; but what makes a floor a walking surface adjacent to glazing a hazardous location is still open to interpretation. For example if the edge of the glazing is located 24" or greater from the arc of the door in the closed position is not required to be safety glazing though it would still be within the 36" distance from the landing.

Code Development Committee Responsibilities (Letter Designations in Front of Section Numbers) In each code development cycle, proposed changes to the code are considered at the Code Development Hearings by the International Fire Code Development Committee, whose action constitutes a recommendation to the voting membership for final action on the proposed change. Proposed changes to a code section that has a number beginning with a letter in brackets are considered by a different code development committee. For example, proposed changes to code sections that have * in front of them (e.g. ** 607.2) are considered by the appropriate International Building Code Development Committee (IBC-Means of Egress) at the code development hearings. The content of sections in this code that begin with a letter designation is maintained by another code development committee in accordance with the following: *

* = International Building Code Development Committee (IBC-Fire Safety, General, Means of Egress or Structural); *

*Proposed changes to a code section that has a number beginning with a letter in brackets are considered by a different code development committee. For example, proposed changes to code sections that have [F] in front of them (e.g., [F] 903.1.1.1) are considered by the International Fire Code Development Committee during the portion of the code development hearings when the International Fire Code Development Committee meets.*


----------



## RJJ (Oct 26, 2013)

Some great discussion on this issue!


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just did an inspection on an underground garage. I don't think I can call the grass right above the garage doors a walking surface. It's  a 10' drop. Not near any walkways or doors. However they may use a push mower there.


----------



## kyhowey (Oct 28, 2013)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> Just did an inspection on an underground garage. I don't think I can call the grass right above the garage doors a walking surface. It's  a 10' drop. Not near any walkways or doors. However they may use a push mower there.


I am inclined to agree with you on that.

Some good discussion going on.  I just don't want to require glass be safety glazed just because there is a finished floor (like carpet or hardwood) on the inside.  Just because you can walk on that surface doesn't mean that it's a walking surface.  Or does it?  I'm not sure.  If it's in a big, open room, wouldn't it depend on furniture layouts that create walking lanes?  That's my problem with trying to interpret it's definition.  I can easily see the window requiring SG if it's in a hallway or there's some type of sidewalk outside.


----------



## kyhowey (Oct 28, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I just fall back on;Is there a reasonable expectation that it could be used as a walking surface?
> 
> What is your specific location?


An open family room in a finished basement.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 28, 2013)

Look at IBC 2009 1003.4


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's commentary; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2009f2cc/icod_ibc_2009f2cc_24_sec006.htm

In reference to the commentary explanation what makes more than 9 sf the minimum? Could have the same hazards associated at 9 sf


----------



## kyhowey (Oct 28, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Here's commentary; http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2009f2cc/icod_ibc_2009f2cc_24_sec006.htmIn reference to the commentary explanation what makes more than 9 sf the minimum? Could have the same hazards associated at 9 sf


That helps a ton!  Thanks.  So the qualifier I need to ask myself is: Can I mistake this for a passageway or clear opening?

Here is the cut and paste:

7.4. One or more walking surface(s) within 36 inches (914 mm) horizontally of the plane of the glazing.

The focus of Item 7.4 for requiring safety glass is no different than it has been throughout Item 7, which is preventing unsafe glazed openings that people can mistake for passageways or clear openings. In Items 7.1 through 7.3, it states that where a walking surface is adjacent to the wall where the glazed opening is located, human contact with the glass in the opening is inevitable. Item 7.4 states that if there is not a walking surface within 36 inches (914 mm) horizontally, in conjunction with the other requirements, the risks described throughout Item 7 are minimal, and safety glass is not needed. It is only when walking surfaces are within 36 inches (914 mm) that human contact becomes a safety concern that must be addressed.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 29, 2013)

How about a decorative planter area filled with river rock in the 6-12" range simulating a river bed?

You CAN walk on it, but is not intended for that.

Brent


----------



## tbz (Oct 31, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> So if it's in a water closet, a sitting room, storage room, etc., it's open to interpretation.E7–06/07
> 
> 1002.1 (IFC * 1002.1) *
> 
> ...


*This topic is one that is close to me for a long time, I have come to the conclusion that the term walking surface to be defined within the code would need more than one definition and be specific to each section, thus always open for interp.  To many variables sort of like the Rubik's Cube looks simple but much harder to most than you would believe.*


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 31, 2013)

View attachment 918


Image shown in 2009 IBC commentary cited above. Click on image to enlarge. Note paved and unpaved walking surfaces noted on image.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 918


/monthly_2013_10/572953ceda300_Pavedandunpavedwalkingsurfaces.jpg.2a4cb97fc95824c4dc05a21958723a0d.jpg


----------

